# Majusculas won't mate!!!



## brancsikia339 (Mar 26, 2012)

My female has been adult for over a month and my male for 3 weeks and he won't mate with her! He doesn't even lock on with his antennae! I keep trying, but nothing. What do I do? Trust me, i tried waiting


----------



## agent A (Mar 26, 2012)

Give the male another week and keep them in different areas of the house


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 26, 2012)

yea, try that, other wise it may be a wash.


----------



## Vulcain (Mar 27, 2012)

Just increase temperature to motivate the male ;-)


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 27, 2012)

Increase temperature: Done  

Separate parts of the house: Done


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 28, 2012)

STILL NOT MATING! The male isn't even interested!


----------



## agent A (Mar 28, 2012)

maybe the female isnt receptive yet

feed her well and wait another week


----------



## Termite48 (Mar 28, 2012)

What is your humidity? There are some species that have a greater drive to mate when the heat is higher by as much as 10 degrees than normal. You might try adding R/H and still keep them separate for a few days.


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 29, 2012)

My male is just like yours. One of the biggest reasons for lack of nymphs is they don't mate.

Two days ago was the second attempt with no luck.

Yet right now my male is connected on the third try.

My humidity and temps are the lowest of the last three attempts. So that wasn't the issue.

He was just scared of her. So I kept hand feeding her crickets on my couch until he felt ready and I saw him stalk her. Once connected, she walked onto my hand and i placed them on my ficus tree and they have been doing it for hours sofar.

Don't give up. He will do it once he stops being shy.

Harry


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 30, 2012)

mine will not stop jumping on my hand. I put him behind her and he does nothing. 20 mintues later still nothing. I've been trying for 2 weeks now. I don't know how you did it.


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes my male is ultra playful. Once he disengaged from het late this morning he jumped right in my hand and wanted to play. How can I say no to him when he did a great job of keeping his head down and filling her up.

Do you really Wana know how I did it? They started right next to me on my couch while I fed her crickets.

But I learned to play with him first, then left him alone with her. One hour later her got enough courage to jump on her.

Harry


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 31, 2012)

I did it! It was so quick! He unexpectedly just mounted her and they're mating as i write!


----------



## agent A (Mar 31, 2012)

yay! congrats! good luck with them


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 31, 2012)

Congrats bro. I knew you both could do it.

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2012)

Nothing like waiting is there? I hope you have success with them.


----------

